# Trawlermen



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Brixham Trawlermen http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=57seFFCvj_c

Trawling for Blue Whiting in 2002 http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=lMwcM38IMzg

Brixham scallop dredger http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=EgaML5lZo5A


----------

